# word et excel sur Ipod touch



## gweltaz (4 Septembre 2008)

salut tous
voilà j'ai un Ipod touch 8Go, et j'aimerai bien pouvoir lire mes doc word et excel est ce que vous avez des solution


----------



## Petira (5 Septembre 2008)

si l'ipod est jailbreaker (1.1.4 ou en dessous), aucun probleme!

Dans installer (pas le 4, le3) il suffi de tapper dans all packages .doc ou doc tous simplement et il y aura des visionneuse... apres pour avoir un finder installer sois mobile finder que ou sois file browser, je préfere ce dernier, il offre plus de possiblités.

Pour file browser ajouter ma source: iappcat.com/r/41588


----------



## gweltaz (8 Septembre 2008)

LolYangccool a dit:


> si l'ipod est jailbreaker (1.1.4 ou en dessous), aucun probleme!
> 
> Dans installer (pas le 4, le3) il suffi de tapper dans all packages .doc ou doc tous simplement et il y aura des visionneuse... apres pour avoir un finder installer sois mobile finder que ou sois file browser, je préfere ce dernier, il offre plus de possiblités.



désolé, mais je suis nouveau avec mon Ipod et je n'est pas réussi à installé ce que tu me disais est ce que tu pourrais me donné une façon de faire ou un lien d'explication??
merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Normalement ipod touch affiche les fichiers word et excel, mais on ne sait pas les éditer.


----------



## gweltaz (8 Septembre 2008)

ouep! mais pour l'instant je l'ai envoie en mail sur mon Ipod pour les lire et je ne sais pas les mettre directement sur l'ipod
une sol?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Tu peux passer par des applications tierces comme l'excellent FileMagnet, permettant d'envoyer par wifi des fichiers de l'ordi à l'ipod.


----------



## gweltaz (9 Septembre 2008)

je viens de mettre à jour mon Ipod et telecharger mobile finder pour essayer pB lorsque je veux transferer un fichier Excel il me dis non because pas de lecture possible... pourquoi?


----------

